# adorar



## yerayeta

Hola! Quisiera saber si el verbo adorar en portugués tiene un significado más intenso... más como amar, que en español, o si en cambio, tiene la misma intensidad. Muchas gracias!


----------



## merywein

hola!!
no, todo lo contrario, se usa para decir que algo te encanta...
por ejemplo adorei seu piercing!! adoro seu carro!!
tambien te vale para personas, pero es para decir que me alguien te cae muy bien, que es buena persona, entranable..
pero nunca se usa como amar!! no tiene esa intensidad

espero que te sirva de algo!!


----------



## Vanda

Se um namorado diz a uma namorada que a adora, pode ser que ele esteja dizendo de um sentimento mais forte do que amor. Vai depender do tom!
Fora isso, adoramos tudo: adoro viajar, adoro ler, adoro feijoada, adoro meus amigos...


----------



## MOC

Vanda said:


> Se um namorado diz a uma namorada que a adora, pode ser que ele esteja dizendo de um sentimento mais forte do que amor. Vai depender do tom!
> Fora isso, adoramos tudo: adoro viajar, adoro ler, adoro feijoada, adoro meus amigos...



Eu adoro tudo isso também.


----------



## yerayeta

gracias a todos, creo que me ha quedado claro, y era importante!! obrigado!


----------



## LV-LEO

Acho que a pergunta venho porque em português pelo menos em Brasil se usa mais "adorar" do que no espanhol


----------



## yerayeta

LV-LEO said:


> Acho que a pergunta venho porque em português pelo menos em Brasil se usa mais "adorar" do que no espanhol


 pero en sentido de que te gusta mucho mucho algo?


----------



## LV-LEO

sí en el sentido ese... por ejemplo:
"adorei te conhecer"
en español lo más común seria:
"me encanto conocerte" y no "adoré conocerte"
y así con un monton de cosas...


----------



## lilianapacheco

Pero cuando alguien de Portugal te dice: "Adoro-te, amo-te" , en conjunto tienen la misma connotación, el mismo significado?

Obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

LV-LEO said:


> Acho que a pergunta venho porque em português pelo menos em Brasil se usa mais "adorar" do que no espanhol




PT: Você gosta? -Adoro!
ES: ¿Te gusta? - ¡Me encanta!


----------



## Istriano

LV-LEO said:


> sí en el sentido ese... por ejemplo:
> "adorei te conhecer"
> en español lo más común seria:
> "me encanto conocerte" y no "adoré conocerte"
> y así con un monton de cosas...



Porque son usos diferentes:

En Portugal: apeteceu-me/gostei, amei, adorei
En Brasil: gostei/curti, amei, adorei
En España: me ha gustado/apetecido, me ha encantado
En Argentina: me gustó/apeteció, me encantó



AMAR en portugués es como _to love_ en inglés:

_I'm loving it! Estou amando!_

No sé si puede decirse _estoy amando_ en español por _me está encantando._


----------



## chlapec

Istriano said:


> No sé si puede decirse _estoy amando_ en español por _me está encantando._


 
Não se pode.


----------



## Carfer

Em tempos tive um amor, uma espanhola a quem verdadeiramente adorava, que um dia me respondeu que em espanhol adorar só a Deus. O engraçado é que dois ou três dias depois o _'El País'_ publicava na sua última página uma entrevista com uma actriz espanhola, jovenzinha de muito sucesso, que dizia, preto no branco, adoro homens. Registei ... e acho que ainda tenho para aí o recorte em qualquer canto.


----------



## coquis14

Carfer said:


> Em tempos tive um amor, uma espanhola a quem verdadeiramente adorava, que um dia me respondeu que em espanhol adorar só a Deus. O engraçado é que dois ou três dias depois o _'El País'_ publicava na sua última página uma entrevista com uma jovenzinha actriz espanhola, de muito sucesso, que dizia, preto no branco, adoro homens. Registei ... e acho que ainda tenho para aí o recorte em qualquer canto.


Mas acho que sua ex-namrorada estava no certo. Adorar é um verbo que leva muito ênfase implícito.
Além disso , diria que só as mulheres o usam noutros contextos.

Abraços


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> Adorar é um verbo que leva muito ênfase implícito.


 
E em português também, então porque não aplicá-lo às mulheres, aos amores? 
E julgava eu que nós, os portugueses, é que eramos os contidos, os pouco expansivos em matéria de sentimentos!!

Não ligue. Abraços também e já agora bom Ano Novo para todos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil, onde somos muito pouco contidos na expressão dos sentimentos, costumamos falar:"Eu te adoro, minha deusa, minha paixão, meu mundo, meu céu". É conquista certa!


----------



## MOC

Istriano said:


> Porque son usos diferentes:
> 
> En Portugal: apeteceu-me/gostei, amei, adorei



Desculpe, pode só explicar-me o que quer dizer com esse "apeteceu-me"?

Não vejo como pode ser utilizado nesse contexto.


----------

